# Most Common Dog Names



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

What do you think the most common dog names are?
Sam is the most common name around here.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i think the name Max is up there with sam. there are a lot of multiples of names on this site too...ones i can think of are hunter, gunner (some have alternate spelling), ruger and i'm sure more.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought Bear was somewhat unique until I joined the forum! There are a lot of "Bear's" out there!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Max, Molly, Sadie, Katie, Sammy, Chloe, Bear, Jake, Heidi, Duke, Luke, Lady, Ginger, Buffy, Riley, Roxy, Pepper, Bailey, Daisy, Murphy, Dusty, Misty...

I could go on and on. There are some names I didn't know were popular until I started working in the professional pet field. Like D.O.G. or Diogi.... everyone thinks that name is so clever and unique.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

buddy, cocoa, dakota, bandit (trying not to cross ref. Freestep), mia (don't know why but I hate that name for a dog), sofia too, bella and stella, aly...oh and buster.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Max, Sam, Molly, Sadie and most of the others that have been mentioned. Of course around here Bubba is very popular


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

I think it has a lot to do with location too.. depending on whre you live, certain sports teams fans name their pets after either the team or the mascot. When I lived in Alabama, I knew a TON of people with pet names like Bama or crimson or even Tide as well as Aubie for the auburn. I chose Hero becasue he was purchased with the intention of helping me deal with / cure my PTSD issues and he would be MY hero... would love to know why other folks chose their pup names


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I try for unique names-Saron, Zena ( Ok those 2 are from TV and movies. ) Dizan,Sirie, Jasira, Xerxes. My mom says the same thing every time I tell her my new dogs name-- I wait for the same sentence----" Where do you get such stupid names?" LOL


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> I chose Hero becasue he was purchased with the intention of helping me deal with / cure my PTSD issues and he would be MY hero... would love to know why other folks chose their pup names


Oh, that's so sweet

Gator:

When we go for a walk he's Investi-Gator
When he wants to play he's Insta-Gator
When someone comes to the door he's Interro-Gator
When he digs a hole he's Irri-Gator
When we go for a drive he's Navi-Gator


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Max, Molly, Sadie, Katie, Sammy, Chloe, Bear, Jake, Heidi, Duke, Luke, Lady, Ginger, Buffy, Riley, Roxy, Pepper, Bailey, Daisy, Murphy, Dusty, Misty...
> 
> I could go on and on. There are some names I didn't know were popular until I started working in the professional pet field. Like D.O.G. or Diogi.... everyone thinks that name is so clever and unique.


Yes, you just named some of our pets, my daughter's dog and most of our neighbor's pets!

Don't forget about a new generation of names - Athena, Diesel,Tank, Sophie!


----------



## PiperGSD (Aug 27, 2012)

When we got my GSD pup, we thought we would name her Kaya, it sounded strong, wise, and brave. Well when we took her home, we realized she was not a "Kaya" at all. Bouncing off the walls, attacking my hair, chasing the cats, endless energy. We named her Piper instead. It fit much better! I actually met another Piper at the park one time, but I don't think it's that common. BUT, I'm glad we didn't pick Kaya, because there was a GSD named Kaya in our puppy class, and we met two other Kayas at the park, both of which were GSDs!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

When we named Gunner I thought it was a unique name.  I joined a GSD forum and soon found out how wrong I was. There were at least 4 other Gunners on that forum. 

I've seen Sasha a lot too and actually have a friend whose GSD is Sasha.
I have a GSD next door named Bosco, a few dogs in the neighborhood named Nemo, Maddy and Mickey. I think the most original is a JRT mix named Shamrock who I just call Shammy. 
When I was young (a LONG time ago), the popular names were King, Rocky, Rocco & Max. My neighbors had a Collie named Chevis after the liquor, Chevis Regal. At least it was original.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Oh, that's so sweet
> 
> Gator:
> 
> ...



lmao! omg I LOVE that, thats so clever and cute!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Oh, that's so sweet
> 
> Gator:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Max, Molly, Sadie, Katie, Sammy, Chloe, Bear, Jake, Heidi, Duke, Luke, Lady, Ginger, Buffy, Riley, Roxy, Pepper, Bailey, Daisy, Murphy, Dusty, Misty...
> 
> I could go on and on. There are some names I didn't know were popular until I started working in the professional pet field. Like D.O.G. or Diogi.... everyone thinks that name is so clever and unique.


 
Uh oh! I didn't know Chloe was on the list- lol! I named my dog Chloe back in 1998 and didn't know any dogs at the time with that name. Maybe I started a trend! :laugh:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wink-_-wink said:


> I think it has a lot to do with location too...


Yes, it does. Many pets have regional names due to cities, sports teams, local mountains, rivers, etc. "Shasta" is a very common name in this area, as Mt. Shasta is nearby. When I lived in Oregon, a popular name was "McKenzie", after the river.

Oh and I can't believe I forgot the name "Sasha" ... I loved that name when I was a kid, thought it was so beautiful. Sadly, it is one of those that's been ruined for me after meeting SOooOOoo many dogs (and cats) named "Sasha" that were absolutely horrible. 

You know how sometimes you can tell exactly what a dog is going to be like based on their name? For example, you can bet money that a dog named "Precious" is going to be a nasty little ankle-biter, one named "Fifi" is going to be a spoiled little poodle, and one named "Bubba" is going to be a big doofy Lab.

Well, at the grooming shop, every time we'd get a client named "Sasha", we'd all moan, because it was going to be a spoiled rotten, bad-tempered dog whose owner was somewhat neurotic. Typically, "Sasha" was a Siberian Husky or Samoyed, but we saw Sashas in every breed and mix you could imagine, including GSDs.

No offense to anyone with a dog named Sasha--it's not your fault your dog's name has been ruined! :crazy:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Ilovealldogs said:


> Uh oh! I didn't know Chloe was on the list- lol! I named my dog Chloe back in 1998 and didn't know any dogs at the time with that name. Maybe I started a trend! :laugh:


Nope--it started before then.  Like I say, some names you'd never know were popular until you work at a veterinary hospital, groomer, boarding kennel, etc.

The most unique name I ever heard was "Shoprag". He was a shaggy, white terrier mix dog who quite literally looked like a shoprag. His owner was a machinist and the dog went to work with him. Shoprag was always filthy with grease, metal shavings, and all kinds of assorted dirt and grime, so the name was appropriate. He was a mean little cuss, too, but I liked him anyway.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Nope--it started before then.  Like I say, some names you'd never know were popular until you work at a veterinary hospital, groomer, boarding kennel, etc.
> 
> The most unique name I ever heard was "Shoprag". He was a shaggy, white terrier mix dog who quite literally looked like a shoprag. His owner was a machinist and the dog went to work with him. Shoprag was always filthy with grease, metal shavings, and all kinds of assorted dirt and grime, so the name was appropriate. He was a mean little cuss, too, but I liked him anyway.


 
I honestly don't know where I even got the name from. I didn't know anyone in school with it.

Shoprag!!!! Wow! :laugh: :wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the best name i heard of for a GSD is Loki.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

some fave names - Clamp (pitbull)

Smudge - he is a aussie cattle dog mix, with blended patches of grey/blue, tan.

My friend had a female GSD - she may kill me for mentioning but love the name and had never heard before - Munday (spelled correct).

Funniest was an stumpy bulldog - Ed

My fave for a female Shep would have to be Shelby.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

HAHAHA I love the Gator explination! Very fitting and I can picture a GSD doing each of those things! I love it!! 

I knew a guy who abusively named his GSD-Kitty.... I thought it was a form of animal abuse! I like Leo for the long coats but im partial because I have a thing for lions. I read in a book by some german monks that the best names for a dog are 2 sylable names that end in a vowel. I like it because its easy to say, it must be hard to yell stuff like "Shenanagins", "Abraham", or other long names (i use those two because I know someone who gets tongue tied yelling those names of their dogs.... you want a real challenge..... Name your dog "Irish Wristwatch"....most of you were barely able to read that let alone say it!


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

I name my dogs after Historical heroic characters. Something that will encourage both him and me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we might not know poop about dogs but we can read
and have a command of pronunciation.



wink-_-wink said:


> HAHAHA I love the Gator explination! Very fitting and I can picture a GSD doing each of those things! I love it!!
> 
> I knew a guy who abusively named his GSD-Kitty.... I thought it was a form of animal abuse! I like Leo for the long coats but im partial because I have a thing for lions. I read in a book by some german monks that the best names for a dog are 2 sylable names that end in a vowel. I like it because its easy to say, it must be hard to yell stuff like "Shenanagins", "Abraham", or other long names (i use those two because I know someone who gets tongue tied yelling those names of their dogs.... you want a real challenge.....
> 
> >>>>> Name your dog "Irish Wristwatch"....most of you were barely able to read that let alone say it<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going to say I see a lot of GSDs named Zeus around here...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

There seems to be alot of repeat names on here like: Chaos, Havoc, Thor, Zeus, Loki, Bella, Harley, etc.

I try to be unique with my names, I haven't met alot of Wicked's and I have never met another Sinister.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky and daisy are in the top five dog names every year. I chose daisy b/c she was Princess Daisy after the novel.a trashy one and she was a princess from the begining. Lucky was named Lucky when we got him and I felt no need to teach him a new name cause he is a Lucky Dog. Their names fit. If we ever get a puppy again and its a long way away I will try to be original . If we ever get a GSD puppy Id like Kimi or a boy Rowdy because they are in a book series I love. Although Chet for a GSD would be cool as I love that series. I also love the name Aramis.BTW Gators name is great love the Investigator.


----------

